
Classic bug reports - _wrlv
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1270
======
chris_wot
Ulrich Drepper strikes again:
[https://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=12701](https://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=12701)

For a smart guy, when he's wrong he is completely wrong. And any good work he
might have done is wiped out by his arrogance. Not to mention he prevented
bugs from being fixed.

But here is my favourite bug that cannot be fixed:

[https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=650371](https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=650371)

Basically, the number of steps on Gnome volume control can't be configurable
because apparently there are no situations you would ever want to do that.
Except for hardware setups that don't report back volume information...

~~~
jeremysalwen
The worst part about people who respond to bug reports in that way is that for
most people, it just intimidates you into thinking you are wrong, and stupid
for even asking. It's like an amature trying to beat a lawyer in court, you
can't win, even if you're right.

~~~
teh_klev
>It's like an amature trying to beat a lawyer in court

I see what you did there:

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362178](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362178)

:)

------
dunkelheit
Although in slightly different vein and, strictly speaking, not reported to a
public bug tracker, this AMD CPU bug report by Matt Dillon is probably my
favourite (link:
[https://www.dragonflybsd.org/mailarchive/kernel/2012-03/msg0...](https://www.dragonflybsd.org/mailarchive/kernel/2012-03/msg00000.html)).
Tracking the intermittent problem to the lowest level and blaming the CPU and
not the numerous layers above it surely takes guts.

~~~
36erhefg
How do you even fix that? Do you have to update every compiler so it checks
the generate machine code for that problematic sequence and insert some nop's,
or is there a way to update the cpu itself?

------
tempodox
You can say what you want about Drepper, but as far as scanf() and siblings
are concerned, there is only one one safe way of using them: Not using them.
Better write comprehensible reliable code to implement input scanning.

~~~
tedunangst
But he didn't just say you're better off not using scanf(). He insisted, quite
incorrectly, that that the glibc behavior was correct.

------
nmc
_> Alas, Ubuntu Bug 1 is still unfixed_

What? Status is shown as "Fix Released", since the rise of Android and iOS has
shrunk Microsoft's market share.

